# What is the difference between oba (obě) and obojí (oboje)?



## artimedoros49

Hi,

Could someone please explain the difference between *oba / obě *and *obojí / oboje*?
They appear to mean the same thing, ie., “both (of them)”

*Oba / obě *seem to me to need *dva / dvě *to complete the meaning.
Eg., Bolí mě obě nohy. That is, Bolí mě obě (dvě) nohy.

And I don’t really understand when to use *obojí / oboje.
*
If anyone can help, I’d really appreciate it.


----------



## bibax

Briefly, the difference is the same like between *dva/dvě* and *dvojí/dvoje*:

člověk *dvojí* tváře = a man of two [different] faces (= člověk dvou [různých] tváří);
princ *dvojí* krve = half-blood prince (i.e. prince of two [different] kinds of blood);
měřiti *dvojím* metrem = to measure with two [different kinds of] rules (= měřiti dvěma [různými] metry), i.e. to apply a double standard;

Mohu to udělat *dvojím* způsobem. = I can do it in two [different] ways. (= Mohu to udělat dvěma způsoby.)
Máš *dvojí* možnost. = You have two [different] possibilities (= Máš dvě možnosti).

Hloupost se projevuje *dvojím* způsobem - buď mlčí, nebo je výmluvná.
_(Stupidity assumes two forms, it speaks or is silent. Mute stupidity is bearable. Honoré de Balzac)_

similarly
*
obojí* druh = both kinds (= oba druhy);
*obojí* způsob = both ways (= oba způsoby);
*obojí* možnost = both possibilities (= obě možnosti);

Udělej to *obojím* způsobem. = Do it both ways. (= Udělej to oběma způsoby.)
Spořit, nebo investovat? Zkuste *obojí* [možnost].

*Obojím* způsobem (tj. dohromady nebo zvlášť) se píší tyto výrazy: bezesporu i beze sporu, bezpočtu i bez počtu, kupodivu i ku podivu, ...
K vyloučení hormonů z organismu dochází močí nebo metabolickou inaktivací játry. Zřídka pak *obojí* cestou.

esp. přijímání pod *obojí* [způsobou] = communion under *both *kinds (= pod oběma způsoby);
abbr. JUDr. = lit. doktor *obojího* práva (tj. římského i kanonického) = lit. doctor of both laws;


----------



## Peterlegrand

I had to dig around for a while but this is what I found:

Základní číslovku oba/obě používáme formálně stejně jako číslovky dva/dvě, tři atd. jen s tím rozdílem, že u číslovky jde významově vždy jen o výběr z celku dvou jednotek stejného druhu. Po oba/obě tedy vždy následuje substantivum nebo si ho lze do kontextu doplnit, např. Chceš modrou tužku, nebo zelenou? – Obě (tužky). Oboje, příp. obojí pak používáme, pokud vybíráme z celku dvou jednotek různého druhu. Po oboje nelze substantivum doplnit, např. Chceš tužku, nebo pero? – Oboje.

So the rule seems to be that if you're choosing 2 things of the same kind/gender you use _oba/obě_ and if you're choosing/ referring to 2 things of a different kind/gender you use _obojí/oboje_.

Examples:

_Rodičům je k padesátce, oba dost pijí.  _Here 'oba' is referring to 'both parents'.
The parents are around 50 and both of them drink a lot.
_
Číšník přinesl kávu i koňak, obojí postavil na stolek a odešel do kuchyně. _Whereas here 'obojí' is referring to the 'coffee and cognac' which have different genders in Czech - ta káva, ten koňak.
The waiter brought the coffee and the cognac, put them both on the table and left for the kitchen.

_Chtěl bych oba závody dokončit v první desítce._
I'd like to finish both races in the top ten.

_Léto nebo zima? Obojí je fajn._
Summer or winter? Both are alright.

_Tramvaj srazila dvě dvacetileté ženy na náměstí Hrdinů, obě jsou zraněné._
A tram hit two 20-year old women at the square of Heroes, both are injured.

_Chceš vyzkoušet seskok padákem nebo bungee jumping? Chci vyzkoušet obojí._
Do you want to try skydiving or bungee jumping? I want to try both.

This should work as a rule of thumb. Obviously, there are going to be some exceptions but I think you should leave them to the side for now.


----------



## bibax

In the case of the *plurale tantum* nouns, *oboje* (*dvoje, troje, *...) simply stands for *oba* (*dva, tři,* ...) without any additional meaning:

*jedny* nůžky, kalhoty, dveře 
*dvoje* nůžky, kalhoty, dveře  (dvě nůžky, kalhoty, dveře )
*troje* nůžky, kalhoty, dveře  (tři nůžky, kalhoty, dveře )
*oboje* nůžky, kalhoty, dveře  (obě nůžky, kalhoty, dveře )

Mám *dva* obleky, ale *oba* obleky jsou v čistírně. (oblek m. = [business] suit is not _plurale tantum_)
_but_
Mám *dvoje* svatební šaty, ale *oboje* svatební šaty jsou v čistírně. ([svatební] šaty m. = [wedding] gown/dress is _plurale tantum_ in Czech)

In English there is no difference:
_I have *two* business suits, but *both* [suits] are at the cleaner's.
I have *two* wedding gowns, but *both* [gowns] are at the cleaner's.
_
Do pokoje vedou *dvoje* dveře. *Oboje* dveře byly zamčeny zevnitř. (dveře f. _plurale tantum_)

OT: In the case of the_ pluralia tantum_,  English is complicated as well.
two trousers or two pairs of trousers (the latter sounds like 2 × 2 = 4 pcs );


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you both for your explanations. They've been a great help.


----------

